# No more PayPal for REO's



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

I see PayPal has shut down Reosmods account with them! Crazy they don't want eciggie business! 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/600530-paypal-going.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

Odd... this warrants some investigating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

Thats just stupid!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> Odd... this warrants some investigating.


 
Not really... PayPal has always been against the eciggie transactions... that's why in every transaction made via PayPal there is never any mention of eciggies. They are for some reason against saving lives and have clamped down. Really stupid business decision.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really... PayPal has always been against the eciggie transactions... that's why in every transaction made via PayPal there is never any mention of eciggies. They are for some reason against saving lives and have clamped down. Really stupid business decision.


 
I think not.
I think it has more to do with them not wanting competition with their sister company Ebay. (maybe).
I don't see PayPal shutting down Ebay transactions...


----------



## Paulie (4/9/14)

Shocking!!


----------



## zadiac (4/9/14)

Their stupidity, their loss.


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/14)

geez!!

So if we needed something from reosmods, how would we pay?


----------



## Marzuq (4/9/14)

@Oupa is the reosmods reseller so he more than likely will be able to source everything reo we would need

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> I think not.
> I think it has more to do with them not wanting competition with their sister company Ebay. (maybe).
> I don't see PayPal shutting down Ebay transactions...


 
eBay has the same anti eciggies policies... also an issue in a lot of cases.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> geez!!
> 
> So if we needed something from reosmods, how would we pay?


 
Rob has already set up a normal merchant account and you will be able to use credit card.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK (4/9/14)

They are closing accounts because they do not want law suits for trading in nicotine delivery systems.
Its still a commercial grey area in terms of the law unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

